# Ventiladores con aspas diferentes y misma potencia



## Meta (Oct 11, 2015)

Hola:

Habiendo ventiladores de PC, del mismo tamaño y consumo, lo  que cambia es el números de aspas. Queiro saber cuál es mejor y en qué  se nota. He estado preguntando a la gente y me dan respuestas por lo que  cree, no por lo que sabe.

Este tiene muchas aspas pero son más finas.






Supongamos  que este otro ventilador de PC o culler o fan Bus es de la misma  potencia y velocidad al girar, pero tiene solo 5 aspas y más grandes.





¿Cuál es el mejor que ventila?

Mejor que corra el aire.

Saludos.

PD: _Disculpen si esto no va aquí._


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2015)

Entre las características de un ventilador de este tipo se encuentra el "*caudal*" de aire que mueven, eso determina la el poder refrigerante del ventilador.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 11, 2015)

Y eso debiera estar en la hoja de características técnicas.

La cantidad y ancho de las aspas, está relacionada con la velocidad a la que se desplazan.

Las mas anchas, moverán el mismo caudal, a menor velocidad.

Y este no es un dato menor, *porque la velocidad, está directamente relacionada, con el ruido que se pueda generar.*

Imaginate un estudio de grabacion, con una PC ruidosa.

Si la duda, es cual comprar, el vendedor, debiera poder decirte que caudal tienen.

Si tienes ambos coolers, deberás "probarlos"


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 11, 2015)

el mas grande !


----------



## Meta (Oct 11, 2015)

Hola:

Por lo que cuentan, o por lo que interpreto de lo que cuentan, si encuentran dos ventiladores de diferentes aspas a pesar del mismo tamaño y potencia, su velicidad varía y puede tener la misma _ventolera_, quiero decir, refrigeración.

Las que tienen muchas aspas suelen ser más silenciosas.

Saludos.


----------



## morta (Oct 12, 2015)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Por lo que cuentan, o por lo que interpreto de lo que cuentan, si encuentran dos ventiladores de diferentes aspas a pesar del mismo tamaño y potencia, su velicidad varía y puede tener la misma ventorera, quiero decir, refrigeración.
> 
> ...



Justamente al contrario, los que tienen las aspas mas finas tienen mas RPM, por lo tanto mas ruido a plena velocidad....


----------



## Meta (Oct 12, 2015)

¿El que tiene más aspas giran más y refrigeran mejor?


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 12, 2015)

depende que quieres enfriar, por ejemplo los de aspas grandes se utilizan para ventilacion de un espacio determinado,un gabinete de pc; y los pequeños para un componente en especifico, un disipador , circuitos integrados,etc.


----------



## morta (Oct 12, 2015)

Meta tenes que fijarte que valor de CFM da el fabricante, es la cantidad de pies cubicos que mueve y por ende te va a dar una mejor idea de cuanto puede ventilar.

Y si necesitas mucha mas ventilacion podes poner uno de gabinete de 5" de los grandes conectado a 16v no se va a quemar pero el ruido va a estar alrededor de los 65 a 70dB y es bastante molesto.


----------



## Meta (Oct 12, 2015)

Hola:

Gracias por la información, me entararé sobre CFM, cosa que no todos los fabricantes los da.

Eso de poner 16 V a la larga el ventilador pierde fuerza y acaba quemándose, ya lo he hecho hace años y en 15 V. Andarse con ojo lo que haces. Tengo un ventilador de 0.40 A. de 12 V. Estos si que hacen mucho ruido y molestan, que no pasa nada si lo pongo lejos. 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2015)

Quizás tenga que ver con ésto ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/ventilador-cancelacion-activa-ruido-rotosub-91385/


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Diría que el que tiene mas aspas da mas presión de aire y menos caudal


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 13, 2015)

el ventilador que tiene mas aspas tiene una resistencia menor al flujo de aire esto quiere decir que movera mas aire sin importar los obstaculos que tenga adelante ej: un disipador de pc, tambienn  al tener mas aspas genera mas flujo de aire a menor velocidad disminuyendo el ruido generado.
el de menos aspas es mas primitivo.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 13, 2015)

sebsjata dijo:


> el ventilador que tiene mas aspas *tiene una resistencia menor al flujo de aire *esto quiere decir que movera mas aire sin importar los obstaculos que tenga adelante ej: un disipador de pc, tambienn  al tener mas aspas genera mas flujo de aire a menor velocidad disminuyendo el ruido generado.
> el de menos aspas es mas primitivo.



Es una contradicción, si *tiene una resistencia menor al flujo de aire *, es porque mueve menos aire.
Eso es lo que obliga a girar a mayor velocidad, para mover el mismo caudal.

Esto se está poniendo muy contradictorio.


----------



## Meta (Oct 13, 2015)

Hola:

He encontrado algo d información.

En este artículo vamos a hablar de los conceptos básicos relacionados  con los ventiladores de un ordenador, ya que es una de las principales  fuentes de ruido. Hablaremos de las principales partes de un ventilador,  de los diferentes tipos de ventiladores, y sobre todo, qué es lo que  hay buscar en un ventilador para refrigerar un ordenador de forma  silenciosa.     
*Índice:*




Partes básicas de un ventilador
Rodamientos
Marco
Rotor
Motor
 
Tipos de ventiladores
Tamaño
PWM vs. Voltaje
Conectores de los ventiladores
Conectores de las placas y reguladores
 
Ruido generado por ventiladores
dB en ventiladores
Un ventilador vs. varios ventiladores
 
Ventiladores Recomendados

*Partes básicas de un ventilador*

  Un ventilador de ordenador consta de varias partes: el motor, la  circuitería de control del motor, el conector, el rotor (las aspas) y el  marco del ventilador. Aquí se puede ver la imagen de un ventilador  desmontado:
    Se puede apreciar que en el centro del marco del ventilador está  sujeto el motor. El rotor se sujeta al motor del ventilador mediante  algún sistema de rodamientos, de los que puede haber varios tipos.  Concretamente el de la figura se corresponde con un rodamiento de  casquillo o "sleeve bearing".  
*Rodamientos*

  Los tipos de rodamientos más importantes que se pueden encontrar son los siguientes:


*Rodamiento de casquillo ("sleeve bearing")*: Uno de  los rodamientos más utilizados debido a su bajo coste de fabricación,  consiste en la utilización de dos superficies lubricadas  convenientemente. Este tipo de rodamiento es uno de los más silenciosos,  pero es poco duradero en comparación con otros. El lubricante puede  secarse o las superficies pueden deformarse, y esta degradación se  acelera en presencia de altas temperaturas de funcionamiento. Al  deteriorarse el ventilador incrementa su ruido. Un ventilador de estas  características tiene un tiempo medio de vida de unas 30.000 horas a  50ºC. Son en general los ventiladores más adecuados para un SilentPC,  con el inconveniente de que hay que cambiarlos al cabo de unos pocos  años (2-5, dependiendo del uso). También son sensibles al funcionamiento  en horizontal, donde pueden disminuir sus prestaciones. Ejemplos de  ventiladores con este tipo de rodamientos son los Nexus Silent Case Fan y  los Scythe Slip Stream
*Rodamiento de bolas ("ball bearing")*: Uno de los  rodamientos más utilizados en ventiladores más antiguos, o muchos de los  ventiladores que se encuentran en fuentes de alimentación. El  rodamiento consiste en una hilera de bolas. Podemos encontrar  ventiladores con dos rodamientos de bola (rodamiento doble de bola o  "dual ball bearing"). Son más costosos de fabricar, pero son más  duraderos y resistentes a las temperaturas, y no tienen problemas de  funcionamiento en horizontal. El inconveniente es que son bastante más  ruidosos que los anteriores. El tiempo medio de vida ronda las 70.000  horas a 50ºC. Ejemplos de este tipo de rodamiento podemos encontrar en  los ventiladores Enermax de la serie UC-FAB.
*Rodamiento de fluído ("fluid bearing")*: Este tipo  de rodamiento, que suele ser bastante más caro de fabricar, tiene un  funcionamiento similar al rodamiento de casquillo, pero en lugar de  estar simplemente lubricados los materiales, se añade una zona con  aceite (u otro fluído) a presión que "autoestabiliza" el eje del rotor.  Este tipo de ventiladores son muy duraderos, con hasta 150.000 horas de  tiempo medio de vida. No son tan silenciosos como los de casquillo, pero  siguen siendo bastante silenciosos. Al igual que los ventiladores de  rodamiento de bolas no son sensibles al funcionamiento en horizontal.  Ejemplos de estos ventiladores son los Scythe S-Flex (con el sistema de  rodamiento S-FDB, "Sony Fluid Dinamic Bearing") y los Noctua (con el  sistema de rodamiento SSO, "Self Stabilising Oil").
 *Marco del ventilador*

 El marco es el elemento que sirve como sujeción del ventilador. El  motor queda sujeto en el centro del marco, y el marco proporciona el  sistema de anclaje (normalmente con tornillos) necesario para ubicar el  ventilador. Adicionalmente, el marco sirve para indicar el sentido del  movimiento de las aspas del ventilador y el sentido del movimiento del  aire a través del ventilador. Esta información suele venir indicada con  flechas en el marco y, normalmente, el ventilador sopla hacia el lugar  donde se encuentran los brazos del marco del ventilador:


 El marco suele tener 4 agujeros en las esquinas para atornillarlo al  ordenador (en realidad 8, ya que los tiene en ambas partes, como se  puede ver en la foto del ventilador de arriba), o para servir de  sujeción en los anclajes de los disipadores. A veces, el marco tiene las  esquinas cerradas y puede suponer un problema, ya que hacen falta  tornillos más largos o bien lo hacen incompatible con la instalación en  determinados sistemas. Esto sucede por ejemplo con los ventiladores  Nexus:



 En este caso se puede solucionar cortando las esquinas, como se propone en ese hilo del foro de SilentPCReview (al cual pertenece la foto anterior).
*Rotor*

  Existen muchos diseños diferentes de rotores. Se pueden clasificar fundamentalmente en dos grupos:


Ventiladores Radiales: Este tipo de ventiladores tienen las palas  normalmente planas y con forma de "radios", permitiendo que el flujo de  aire sea perpendicular al eje del ventilador. Un ejemplo de ventilador  radial:

   Este tipo de ventiladores se utiliza habitualmente en gráficas,  disipadores de chipsets de placa base, o ventiladores "blower" de  ranuras PCI. Para genera un flujo decente de aire necesitan funcionar a  velocidades muy altas, por lo que suelen generar bastante ruido, y no  son apropiados para un PC silencioso. Por esta razón no hablaremos más  de este tipo de ventiladores. Existen alternativas para estos  ventiladores, por ejemplo, en tarjetas gráficas podemos encontrar  multitud de sistemas de refrigeración que no utilizan ventiladores  radiales (incluso las hay pasivas) o podemos realizar alguna modificación para utilizar un ventilador axial,  en placas base se pueden utilizar soluciones pasivas (disipadores más  eficientes sin ventilador) o un "blower" de ranuras PCI puede ser construido con un ventilador axial.
Ventiladores Axiales: Este tipo de ventiladores mueven el aire en  dirección paralela al eje del ventilador (o perpendicular al marco,  según como se quiera ver). Son mucho más apropiados para un PC  silencioso, se pueden construir en muchísimos tamaños diferentes y  existen multitud de diseños diferentes del rotor con diferente número,  tamaño y forma de las aspas. Algunos ejemplos:

 Como curiosidad, los ventiladores que aparecen en esta foto son todos de  12cm, y son los modelos (de izquierda a derecha, y de arriba a abajo):  Scythe Slip Stream, Noctua NF-P12, Nexus Real Silent Case Fan, Scythe  S-Flex, Noctua NF-S12 y Tacens Ventus.
 *Motor*

  En la siguiente foto se puede apreciar cómo es un motor de un ventilador, que básicamente es un electroimán:
    Al lado opuesto del electroimán suele estar la circuitería de  control, que puede ser muy sencilla como en el ejemplo de la izquierda  de la siguiente imagen, o bastante complejo, pudiendo incluso contener  en ocasiones un microcontrolador completo:
    Un esquema básico de la circuitería de control tiene un esquema similar a uno de estos:


  Se puede ver que en cualquiera de los dos hay dos elementos  importantes: el electroimán (en la parte derecha, "coils") y un sensor  Hall (en la parte izquierda, "Hall Sensor"). El electroimán es el motor  en sí, que se puede ver en las fotos anteriores. El sensor Hall es un  circuito que permite detectar la velocidad de giro del ventilador
  El esquema de la izquierda se corresponde con un ventilador de 3 pines (GND, +V, TACH), en el que GND y VCC son entradas a este circuito, y TACH es una salida: 


*GND* es la referencia o masa del circuito,
*+V* es la alimentación que alimenta tanto el sensor Hall como el electroimán del ventilador, y
*TACH* es el sensor de velocidad del ventilador (valor que calcula el bloque Sensor Hall).
  El esquema de la derecha se corresponde con un ventilador más avanzado de 4 pines con control PWM (GND, +V, TACH, Drive), en el que GND, VCC y Drive son entradas, y TACH es una salida: 


*GND* es la referencia o masa del circuito.
*+V* es la alimentación, que en este caso alimenta el sensor Hall, y además sirve para dar corriente al electroimán
*TACH* es el sensor de velocidad del ventilador  (valor que calcula el bloque Sensor Hall), exactamente igual que en el  esquema anterior.
*Drive* es una señal de control, generalmente  una señal PWM, que combinada con la alimentación que proporciona +V,  proporciona la alimentación necesaria al electroimán del ventilador.
  Se puede apreciar que la forma más simple de combinar, en el esquema  de la derecha, +V y Drive es mediante un simple transistor, como el Jfet  de canal N de la figura, que funciona a modo de interruptor: cuando  drive está a nivel alto (12V) impide el paso de +V, y cuando drive está a  nivel bajo (0V) entonces permite el paso de +V. Es decir, es la entrada  Drive la que controla exactamente cuándo está conectado y cuando no +V  al electroimán.
  Por supuesto, esto es un esquema básico, que puede ser mejorado con  circuiterías adicionales para mejorar la detección de velocidad a partir  del sensor Hall, o para atenuar la señal PWM e incluso convertirla en  un voltaje constante, o que añadan diferentes elementos de protección,  etc. Dependiendo de qué circuitería quiera añadir cada fabricante se  pueden obtener ventiladores de mayor o menor calidad.
  Existen otros esquemas de ventiladores aparte de estos dos que se han mostrado como ejemplo. Por ejemplo, las fuentes enermax modu82+ y pro82+  utilizan un esquema similar al de cuatro pines del esquema de la  derecha, pero utilizan un sistema de "doble voltaje". En lugar de tener  las entrada de +V y drive para conectar 12V y una señal PWM, tienen dos  entradas +V1 y +V2 para conectar dos niveles de voltaje diferentes, +12V  y otro diferente. El de 12V va conectado al IC Hall, mientras que el  segundo se conecta directamente al electroimán, evitando la necesidad de  atenuar la señal PWM. Este sistema es una de las razones por las que  estas fuentes son actualmente las más fuentes con ventilador más  silenciosas del mercado.
*Tipos de ventiladores:*

 Los ventiladores se pueden clasificar de múltiples formas según  diferentes características, como sentido de flujo (que ya hemos visto  antes), tamaño, conectores y circuitería, etc. Veamos algunos de los  diferentes tipos de ventiladores que podemos encontrar.
*Tamaño*


 Existen muchos tamaños diferentes de ventiladores (en milímetros,  ancho x largo x profundidad): 80x80x25, 80x80x38 92x92x25, 120x120x25,  120x128x38, 140x140x25, etc.
  En general, un ventilador de mayor tamaño mueve más aire a igualdad  de velocidad (revoluciones por minuto o "rpm") que uno de menor tamaño.  Esto significa que para mover una misma cantidad de aire el ventilador  más grande necesita girar a menor velocidad, lo que habitualmente se  traduce en menor ruido
  Sin embargo, un ventilador de mayor tamaño también necesita un motor  más grande, y por lo general más ruidoso. Por esta razón hay que buscar  un tamaño óptimo. Actualmente, con los motores utilizados en los  ventiladores, el tamaño óptimo está en 120x120mm. Existen muchos  ventiladores silenciosos en el mercado en estos tamaños (Scythe, Nexus,  Noctua, Papst, etc.), mientras que son mucho más difíciles de encontrar  en otros tamaños. Por esta razón, al elegir por ejemplo una caja para  nuestro ordenador, es interesante buscar una que tenga huecos para  ventiladores de 12cm, ya que son los que más posibilidades nos ofrecen  para construir un PC silencioso.
*PWM vs. Voltaje*

   Como hemos visto anteriormente, el  motor  del ventilador dispone de una circuitería interna. Ésta circuitería se  puede utilizar para regular la velocidad del ventilador. Existen dos  formas fundamentales de regular esta velocidad:


*Voltaje:* Se puede variar la velocidad de un  ventilador disminuyendo el voltaje de entrada al electroimán. Un menor  voltaje generará un campo electromagmético de menor fuerza y provocará  que el motor gire más despacio. Ésta es la forma más sencilla de  regulación de velocidad de un ventilador.
*PWM:* Se puede regular la velocidad de un ventilador  conectando al electroimán un voltaje a pulsos en lugar de un voltaje  constante. Los pulsos de voltaje se conviernten en "empujones" al  electroimán, y al reducir el tiempo que se está aplicando fuerza sobre  el electroimán, se reduce efectivamente la velocidad del mismo. Estas  señales a pulsos se conocen como señales PWM ("Pulse Width Modulation").  Una señal PWM tiene dos características importantes:

 - *Frecuencia:* Las señales PWM que se utilizan para  regular ventiladores son normalmente ondas cuadradas periódicas de 12V,  como las de la figura:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Se puede apreciar que la señal se repite continuamente. El tiempo de  cada repetición (nivel alto más nivel bajo de señal) se conoce como  periodo de la señal. El inverso de este tiempo es lo que se conoce como  frecuencia y se mide en hercios. Por ejemplo, si el periodo de la señal  es de 50us. (microsegundos), entonces la frecuencia correspondiente de  esa señal es 1/50ns = 20 KHz (kilohercios). La frecuencia de la señal  PWM no afecta en absoluto a la velocidad de un ventilador, pero puede  afectar en otros aspectos que veremos más adelante.  

- *Ciclo de trabajo ("duty cycle"):* La proporción del  tiempo que está la señal a nivel alto con respecto al tiempo que está a  nivel bajo en cada periodo es lo que se conoce como ciclo de trabajo.  Esto es lo que realmente afecta a la velocidad del ventilador. Un  regulador PWM de velocidad de un ventilador lo que hace realmente para  variar la velocidad es variar el ciclo de trabajo.

 Más información interesante sobre el control PWM (y más bastantes más  cosas relacionadas con control de ventiladores) se pueden encontrar en esta web, Cpemma (la imagen anterior de la señal PWM está sacada de dicha web).

 Veremos a continuación los diferentes tipos de ventiladores según su  conector, y veremos en qué afectan estos dos modos de regulación de  velocidad a cada uno de los tipos de ventiladores.
 *Conectores de los ventiladores*

  Ya hemos visto en el apartado referente al motor  que hay dos elementos importantes, el sensor Hall y el electroimán, y  hemos visto dos esquemas diferentes, uno con 3 entradas y otro con 4  entradas. Además acabamos de ver dos formas diferentes de regular los  ventiladores, mediante la reducción de voltaje o la utilización de  pulsos de voltaje (PWM). Estos elementos y características son los que  van a diferenciar los tipos de ventiladores y sus conectores:
*Ventiladores de 2 pines*
  Estos ventiladores suelen prescindir el sensor Hall y no permiten  conocer la velocidad del ventilador. El conector tiene únicamente dos  pines, GND y VCC. Es habitual ver un conector "molex" de 4 pines en este  tipo de ventiladores (lógicamente con sólo dos cables conectados,  correspondientes a GND y VCC:
      También podemos verlos con un conector estándar como los que utilizan  los ventiladores de 3 pines que veremos a continuación, pero en este  caso con sólo dos de los cables conectados. Incluso se pueden ver con  otros conectores diferentes, en casos de tarjetas gráficas o chipsets de  la placa base pueden llevar conectores más pequeños (foto cortesía de  Gnomo555).
     Se puede regular la velocidad de estos ventiladores, contrariamente a  lo que a veces equivocadamente se piensa. Estos ventiladores lo único  que no tienen es un sensor Hall, por lo que sí que es cierto es que  aunque regulemos el ventilador no podremos conocer a qué velocidad está  girando sin una medida externa. La regulación del ventilador se puede  hacer de dos formas:


Variando el voltaje que se conecta en el pin VCC. Puesto que VCC  está conectado directamente al electroimán, reduciendo este voltaje se  reduce también la "fuerza" del campo electromagnético que se genera para  movel el electroimán, y permite reducir la velocidad efectiva del  ventilador.
Conectando una señal PWM en el pin VCC. Igualmente, al estar VCC  conectado directamente al electroimán, se reduce la velocidad del  ventilador al llegar el voltaje a pulsos.
 *Ventiladores de 3 pines*
  Estos ventiladores sí incluyen el sensor Hall. El conector tiene tres  pines, GND, VCC y sensor, habitualmente de colores negro, rojo y  amarillo, respectivamente, aunque puede ser diferente en algunos  ventiladores. VCC se conecta al mismo tiempo al sensor Hall y al  electroimán. El pin sensor es la salida del sensor Hall que proporciona  la velocidad del ventilador.
  El conector habitual es el siguiente:

 P1 Negro GND    
 P2 Rojo +12 V, +5 V, o fuente de voltaje    
 P3 Amarillo Sensor de velocidad (RPM)  Se pueden regular estos ventiladores  exactamente de la misma forma que la que se ha visto para ventiladores  de 2 pines, es decir, variando el voltaje en el pin VCC o conectando una  señal PWM en el mismo pin.
  Un problema en este tipo de ventiladores al regularlo de cualquiera  de estas maneras, es que no sólo se varía el voltaje conectado al  electroimán (bien bajándolo o bien mediante pulsos), sino que se varía  también el voltaje de entrada a los circuitos de control (sensor Hall).  Esto hace que funcionen o bien a un voltaje más bajo del nominal (en el  caso de reducción de voltaje), o bien apagándose/encendiéndose  continuamente (en el caso PWM). Esto podría reducir la vida de los  circuitos de control, sobre todo en el caso PWM con señales de alta  frecuencia, aunque lo cierto es que rara vez se ha visto un ventilador  romperse por estos aspectos.
  El principal problema es que, para evitar problemas en el caso de  regularse mediante PWM, se suele utilizar una señal de baja frecuencia  (precísamente para no dañar la circuitería de control), y si es inferior  a 20kHz puede quedar en el rango auditivo humano. En este caso, podemos  escuchar ruidos de "cliqueo" del ventilador a la frecuencia de la señal  PWM generada.
*Ventiladores de 4 pines PWM*
  Estos ventiladores incluyen también el sensor Hall, pero además  tienen dos entradas diferentes para la alimentación de los circuitos y  el control PWM. Como hemos visto anteriormente al hablar del motor,  en el esquema de la circuitería de ventiladores de 4 pines PWM, el  sensor Hall (y el resto de circuitería de control) están permanentemente  alimentados con 12V, y el electroimán se controla con el cuarto pin, al  que se conecta una señal PWM de alta frecuencia.
  El estándar de funcionamiento de estos ventiladores está especificado en este documento. El esquema de pines es el siguiente, aunque muy pocos fabricantes siguen el esquema de colores fijado en el estándar:

 P1 Negro GND    
 P2 Amarillo +12 V    
 P3 Verde Sensor de velocidad (RPM)    
 P4 Azul Control PWM (Pulse-width modulation)    La principal ventaja de estos ventiladores sobre los de 3 pines es  que toda la circuitería de control está permanentemente funcionando al  voltaje nominal. Esto permite poder conectar una señal PWM de alta  frecuencia para el control del electroimán, ya que no afecta en este  caso dicha frecuencia a la circuitería de control. Al conectar señales  PWM de alta frecuencia, superiores a la frecuencia máxima que podemos  escuchar (normalmente superiores a 20KHz), se consigue un ventilador más  silencioso, exento de ruidos de "cliqueo".
  Además tienen la opción de que al ser independiente la señal de  control (PWM) de la señal de alimentación (+12V), se pueden incluso  construir atenuadores que conviertan la entrada al electroimán en un  voltaje intermedio (sin pulsos), pudiendo conseguir un funcionamiento  más suave del motor (equivalente a la regulación por voltaje). Esto es  opcional, y no creo que sea fácil verlo en los ventiladore PWM que hay  en el mercado
  En la práctica cuesta encontrar ventiladores PWM de 4 pines que sean  realmente de calidad. Hay muchas más opciones de encontrar ventiladores  silenciosos actualmente en 3 pines.
*Conectores de las placas y reguladores*

 Algunos ventiladores, denominados *autoregulados*,  llevan incluída su propia circuitería de regulación de velocidad según  temperatura (incluyen una resistencia sensible a temperatura que actúa  como divisor y permite varíar el voltaje a la entrada del ventilador).  Pero lo más normal es que los ventiladores se regulen de forma externa.  Los 3 tipos de ventiladores que hemos visto de 2,3 y 4 pines se conectan  habitualmente a placas base o rehobuses que contienen los mecanismos  para poder regularlos (normalmente las placas utilizan PWM, mientras que  podemos encontrar rehobuses con cualquiera de los dos métodos, voltaje o  PWM). Estos reguladores suelen tener también conectores de 2, 3 o 4  pines para conectar los diferentes ventiladores. Veamos qué tipo de  ventiladores pueden regularse en cada uno de estos conectores.
*Conectores de 2 pines:*
 Los conectores o reguladores de ventiladores más sencillos sólo  necesitan utilizar 2 pines para conectar las entradas GND y +V de un  ventilador (masa y el voltaje conectado al electroimán). No utilizan un  tercer pin para monitorizar las rpm del ventilador. Un ejemplo de uno de  estos conectores de 2 pines se puede ver en la siguiente foto (cortesía  de Gnomo555):
    El regulador más sencillo que se puede encontrar es el conector molex  de las fuentes de alimentación, ya que puede proporcionar directamente  voltajes de 5V, 7V y 12V. El conector molex de la fuente tiene 4 pines:  12V (amarillo), GND (negro), GND (negro), 5V (rojo). Utilizando el  adaptador adecuado, cualquier ventilador de 2, 3 o 4 pines se puede  regular de esta forma. El adaptador simplemente tiene que conectar  adecuadamente los voltajes adecuados en los dos pines del ventilador.  Por ejemplo, conectando los cables negro y rojo de la fuente en GND y +V  se consiguen 5V, conectando los cables negro y amarillo se consiguen  12V, y conectando el rojo y el amarillo se consiguen 12V. Estos  adaptadores se pueden comprar, o hacerlos uno mismo, ya que no es complicado.
  Además de éste, se pueden encontrar otros reguladores de dos pines,  bien por voltaje o por PWM, pero lo normal es que se utilicen al menos 3  pines, utilizando el tercer pin del sensor de velocidad para reportar  las rpm del ventilador.
*Conectores de 3 pines*
    Estos son los conectores más habituales que se pueden encontrar en  placas base y rehobuses. El tercer pin lo puede utilizar la  placa/rehobús para monitorizar la velocidad del ventilador. Los otros  dos (pin 1 y pin2) son los habituales de GND y +V para regular el  ventilador, de cualquiera de las dos formas que conocemos, por voltaje o  por PWM.
  En este conector se pueden conectar obviamente ventiladores de 3  pines de forma directa. Como se ve en la foto, el conector tiene una  pestaña para que sólo sea posible conectar el conector de una única  forma posible, y coincidan los pines GND, +V y sensor del ventilador,  con los pines GND, +V y sensor de la placa.
  También se pueden conectar ventiladores de 4 pines (igual que antes,  la pestaña del conector fuerza que sólo sea posible conectarlo de una  única manera). En este caso, el cuarto pin del ventilador (PWM) quedará  al aire, quedando conectados únicamente GND, +V y sensor:
    Se puede regular un ventilador de 4 pines de esta manera. Si  recordamos cómo es la circuitería de un ventilador de 4 pines PWM, +V  está conectado tanto a la circuitería del ventilador, como al  electroimán a través de un transistor. Este transistor en este caso  estará permanentemente conduciendo, por lo que el comportamiento del  ventilador será exactamente igual que el de un ventilador de 3 pines (+V  está conectado directamente tanto a la circuitería como al electroimán.
*Conectores de 4 pines*
    Los conectores de 4 pines son cada vez más habituales en las placas  base de los ordenadores actuales. Tienen 4 pines que se corresponden con  uno de los dos esquemas siguientes:


GND - 12V - sensor - PWM
GND - +V  - sensor - GND
  El primero de los esquemas está pensado para conectar un ventilador  de 4 pines, quedando una correspondencia perfecta entre pines. La placa  generará un voltaje de 12V en el segundo pin y regulará el ventilador a  través de una señal PWM
  Con este esquema, si conectamos un ventilador de 3 pines, funcionará  al máximo de su velocidad (al quedar conectados 12V en la entrada +V del  ventilador. Igual que en casos anteriores sólo hay una única forma  posible de conectar un ventilador de 3 pines en un conector de 4, debido  a la pestaña de este último:
    El segundo de los esquemas está pensado para conectar ventiladores de  3 pines, y además regularlos. Esta segunda configuración es equivalente  al funcionamiento de un conector de placa de 3 pines como el que hemos  visto en el apartado anterior.
  Normalmente, las placas utilizan el primero de los esquemas para  ventiladores de 4 pines, y por tanto se pueden conectar ventiladores de 3  y 4 pines, pero sólo se pueden regular los de 4.
  Algunas placas, pueden tener algún conector que permita poder  seleccionar entre el primero de los esquemas y el segundo. Contienen un  hardware adicional (multiplexores para poder seleccionar en los pines 2 y  4 la entrada correspondiente) y un software adicional en la BIOS para  poder seleccionar entre una opción y otra. Es decir, podemos seleccionar  qué tipo de ventilador queremos regular, de 3 pines o de 4 pines.  Normalmente esto suele estar (cuando está) únicamente en los conectores  "CPU_FAN". En las placas ASUS que tienen esta opción (por ejemplo mi  Asus P5W DH Deluxe la tiene), podremos ver en la BIOS una opción  denominada "CPU Q-FAN Mode" que podremos seleccionar como "DC" para el  segundo esquema o "PWM" para el primer esquema. Otro ejemplo, en placas  Gigabyte que tienen esta opción (mi placa Gigabyte GA-P45-UD3R), se  denomina en la BIOS como "CPU Smart Fan Mode", y las opciones son  "Auto", "Voltaje" o "PWM".
  En el caso de las placas base, en lugar de la BIOS para configurar  los conectores, se puede utilizar algún software para cambiar la  configuración. Un software que se puede utilizar es el programa  Speedfan, que además sirve para configurar automáticamente la forma en  la que la placa base controla los ventiladores. En este artículo se  encuentra una guía del Speedfan.  
*Ruido generado por ventiladores*


 Después de conocer las características básicas de los ventiladores,  podemos ir finalmente a lo que nos interesa, el ruido producido por los  ventiladores. El ruido en un ventilador está generado generalmente por  los siguientes factores (ordenados por orden de importancia):  


*Turbulencia:* El mayor ruido que produce un  ventilador es debido al ruido de las turbulencias y rozamiento del aire  que mueve. Este ruido es inevitable. Hay dos factores que influyen  fundamentalmente en este tipo de ruido: el diseño del rotor del  ventilador, que puede ayudar a generar menos turbulencias, y la  cantidad/velocidad de aire que mueve el ventilador.

Es decir, para evitar este tipo de ruido deberemos buscar  ventiladores con un diseño eficiente del rotor, y además tratar de  hacerlos funcionar a la menor velocidad necesaria... para eso  precisamente hemos hablado de todos las formas de regular la velocidad  de un ventilador.

También hay que considerar el tamaño del ventilador. Como hemos  comentado en el apartado referente a los marcos de ventiladores y su tamaño,  a una misma velocidad de giro cuanto mayor es el ventilador más aire  mueve éste. Al tener mayor tamaño, esa misma cantidad de aire estará más  repartida en el espacio, y por tanto producirá menor ruido de  turbulencias. Es decir, conviene buscar los ventiladores lo más grandes  posibles desde este punto de vista. Aunque como también hemos comentado,  hay un límite, porque en ventiladores demasiado grandes empiezan a  influir otros factores como el ruido del motor, y por tanto hay que  buscar un equilibrio. Actualmente este equilibrio se encuentra en los  ventiladores de 120mm, ya que es muy difícil encontrar ventiladores  silenciosos de 140mm y mayores.
*Vibración:* Otra forma de generar ruido de un  ventilador es por su vibración. Un ventilador al vibrar produce ruido en  sí, pero si además está sujeto a otro elemento, por ejemplo la caja del  ordenador, entonces puede transmitir estas vibraciones y éstas  amplificarse.

Hay ventiladores que vibran más y otros que vibran menos, pero este tipo  de ruido se puede eliminar prácticamente por completo si se utilizan  tornillos de goma u otra solución para "desacoplarlos" de la caja o  elemento al que estén sujetos. De esta forma, la goma absorbe sus  vibraciones y al mismo tiempo no se transmiten.
*Rodamiento motor y rozamiento:* El propio motor del  ventilador puede producir ruido, bien porque la circuitería produce  ruido, o bien por el rozamiento de los propios rodamientos del  ventilador.

Aquí la solución es obviamente tratar de elegir ventiladores que tengan  el mínimo ruido de motor. Elegir ventiladores con rodamiento de  casquillo, por ejemplo, suele asegurar menor ruido de esta parte del  ventilador
  Un factor que puede afectar al ruido de un ventilador es la *presión*  a la que se encuentra sometido. Un ventilador funcionando en vacío es  más silencioso que un ventilador que tiene que "hacer fuerza" para mover  una misma cantidad de aire. Por tanto ventiladores que se encuentren en  cajas de ordenador muy restrictivas al flujo de aire (con pocas  aperturas, o con cables desorganizados y elementos que entorpezcan el  flujo, o situados frente a un filtro o disipador) serán más ruidosos y  es un factor a tener en cuenta.
 Hay ventiladores que se comportan mucho peor que otros en situaciones  de mayor presión. Por ejemplo, los ventiladores Noctua NF-S12 son  ventiladores con un problema serio ante este tipo de condiciones
  Otro factor que influye son los objetos que se encuentran cerca de un  ventilador. Un ventilador que tenga una rejilla o un disipador justo  delante, producirá un mayor ruido de turbulencia de ruido. Por muy bien  que esté diseñado el ventilador para crear las mínimas turbulencias  posibles, si ponemos un objeto delante cambiamos totalmente las  condiciones de funcionamiento.
*dB en ventiladores*

  Ya hemos visto qué produce ruido en un ventilador. Normalmente el  ruido total del ventilador, al igual que en general el ruido de los  diferentes elementos, se mide en dBA. Como vimos en este otro artículo sobre PCs silenciosos en general, hay que tener mucho cuidado con cómo se interpretan las medidas SPL en dBA.
  Por tanto, no recomiendo el mirar las medidas de los fabricantes para  comparar ventiladores, ya que cada uno utiliza una referencia distinta  (distancia de la medida, ruido de fondo para las medidas, etc.). Las  mejores medidas para comparar ventiladores son las que podemos encontrar  en las reviews de las diferentes páginas web, ya que utilizan una misma  referencia para todos. Mi favorita para estas comparaciones es SilentPCReview. Quizá en un futuro podáis encontrar en "La Web del SilentPC" comparaciones realizadas por mí... 
*Un ventilador vs. varios ventiladores*

  Si queremos un PC silencioso, ya tenemos claro que necesitamos  ventiladores suficientemente grandes (para minimizar el ruido de  turbulencia) y que estén regulados a la menor velocidad posible. Además  tienen que ser ventiladores de calidad con escaso ruido de motor, y aser  posible desacoplados de la caja o elemento al que van sujetos con gomas  que absorban las vibraciones y eviten su transmisión.
  La siguiente pregunta es: ¿Cuántos ventiladores necesitamos?, y  asociada a esta pregunta también nos cuestionaremos si es mejor tener  muchos ventiladores a baja velocidad, o pocos ventiladores a una  velocidad mayor.
  En general, la respuesta es que es mejor tener más ventiladores a  baja velocidad que menos ventiladores a alta velocidad. En realidad, se  puede probar matemáticamente que la suma de dos ruidos exactamente  iguales y completamente sincronizados en frecuencia incrementa el ruido  en 3dBA: si suponemos dos ruidos de magnitudes R1 y R2, tales que R1 =  2* R2 (o sea uno es el doble que el otro) y sus correspondientes valores  pasados a db, db(R1) y db(R2), se tiene que:
  db(R1) - db(R2) = 10 * log2 ~ 3dB 
  En la práctica, los ruidos de dos ventiladores no son iguales, habrá  frecuencias que se compensen unas con otras, por lo que el ruido  adicional que se percibe al añadir un ventilador suele ser inferior a  esos 3dBA. Es más, cada ventilador que añadamos, en general añade menos  ruido que el anterior.
  En cambio, duplicar el flujo de aire que mueve un ventilador supone  normalmente un incremento importante en su velocidad y ruido producido,  en general en más del doble (es decir, más de 3dBA).
  Por tanto, teniendo en cuenta lo anterior, es peor poner un único  ventilador moviendo una cierta cantidad de aire, que poner dos moviendo  cada uno de ellos la mitad. El ruido de los dos ventiladores combinados  será bastante inferior al ruido del otro él solo, moviendo en ambas  situaciones la misma cantidad de aire. Para comprobar esto, utilicemos  un ejemplo real:
  Consideremos un ventilador, por ejemplo un Scythe Slip Stream 1200. Si nos fijamos en los datos obtenidos por SilentPCReview de este ventilador,  podemos fijarnos que para mover 24CFM se tiene un ruido de 18dBA, y  para mover 46CFM (que ni siquiera llega al doble), el ruido es de 28dBA,  un incremento de nada menos que 10dBA. Sabemos que dos de estos  ventiladores moviendo 24CFM mueven el doble de aire (en realidad incluso  un poco más), y el incremento de ruido será inferior a 3dBA. 
  Por supuesto, hay que buscar un equilibrio entre el número de  ventiladores a utilizar y la velocidad de estos, ya que al añadir  ventiladores se está incrementando el ruido.
  También hay que mencionar que, además de estas consideraciones  matemáticas utilizando los dBA, hay que decir que lo que percibimos  nosotros no es exactamente lo que dicen los dBA. Como ya se ha comentado  anteriormente, los dBA no contienen información de la frecuencia de la  señal, y nuestro oído y cerebro pueden interpretar de diferente manera  sonidos que tengan las misma medida en dBA y parecer uno más ruidoso que  otro. Lo importante es que la práctica corrobora lo que hemos comentado  en el análisis anterior, y dos ventiladores hacen menos ruido que uno  sólo, suponiendo que en ambas situaciones se mueva la misma cantidad de  aire.

Fuente:
http://lawebdelsilentpc.blogspot.com.es/2009/03/ventiladores-conceptos-basicos.html

Me da l aimpresión que al final el que tiene muchas aspas mueve más aire, en los aviones usan muchas.





Por algo será.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 14, 2015)

Es lamentable, que para apoyar un punto de vista, se busque mucha información, de lo que no está relacionado.
Porque en ese copioso informe, *no hay un destacado* del tamaño de las aspas, y su cantidad.

Son embargo al final, se afirma y con un ejemplo...






también erroneo, que los que tienen más aspas, mueven más aire.

*Y lo que se discute  aquí, es la relación entre velocidad, flujo, y ruido.*

El ejemplo es una turbina aeronáutica, todos sabemos que una turbina de esas, es *cualquier cosa menos silenciosa,* debido a la velocidad que se desplaza.

Si mostráramos una vista interior de la turbina, veríamos infinidad de aspas mas pequeñas, y esto se debe a las altísimas velocidades de trabajo.

Ya que estamos citando ejemplos, pregunto,¿por qué en los ventiladores hogareños, lo popular, son 3 aspas, y en los generadores eolicos gigantes, la misma cifra.
En los primeros, por la eficiencia para mover aire, en los segundos, por la eficiencia para captar la energía del aire en movimiento.
Un último ejemplo...
Invito a buscar imágenes de rotores de navegación, allí se puede ver también, que los muy antiguos tienen varias aspas, y los más modernos, solo 3.

Repito, que por lo contradictorio, este post, necesita una limpieza.


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2015)

Ahora que lo dices, si es contradictorio.

No se que pensar. Pongo un ventilador de las mismas medidas, misma velocidad y consumo, le pongo un sensor de temperatura y que mida el frío. También comprobar con la mano el nivel de aire, también poner una cintita para ver como mueve el aire esos ventiladores de pocas y muchas aspas.

Saludos.


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 14, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Es una contradicción, si *tiene una resistencia menor al flujo de aire *, es porque mueve menos aire.
> Eso es lo que obliga a girar a mayor velocidad, para mover el mismo caudal.
> 
> Esto se está poniendo muy contradictorio.



Lo que quise decir es que los ventiladores de más aspas se oponen menos al aire dando más flujo a menor velocidad, busca como son los aspas de los sopladores de hojas son redondas con muchas aspas pequeñas y mira todo lo que soplan, también las aspas de los aire acondicionados son iguales yo los conosco con blower. El flujo de aire de estos ventiladores es más fuerte.
Un ejemplo, coje una regla y un papel con los dos tipos de abanico y vez acercando pococ a poco el papel asta que se pierda el aire o sea el aire se va hacia atrás cuando el aire se pierde y toma nota de los centimetros y verás que el de más aspas va atener el papel mucho más cerca antes que se pierda el aire.
Esperó y se halla entendido.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 14, 2015)

sebsjata dijo:


> busca como son los aspas de los sopladores de hojas son redondas con muchas aspas pequeñas y mira todo lo que soplan, también las aspas de los aire acondicionados son iguales yo los conosco con blower. El flujo de aire de estos



Hay algo que se cae de maduro, si algo se opone menos, *empuja menos.*

Por otra parte, otro ejemplo desafortunado, *un soplador.*

¿Has averiguado, a que velocidad giran las aspas de un soplador?

Y el ruido que se genera en consecuencia...

¿Lo tienes en cuenta?

*"He estado preguntando a la gente y me dan respuestas por lo que cree, no por lo que sabe".*

Cuanta razón, (puede que esto me incluya), me temo que esto termina con la respuesta de Fogonazo.


----------



## analogico (Oct 15, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Por otra parte, otro ejemplo desafortunado, un soplador
> ¿Has averiguado, a que velocidad giran las aspas de un soplador?



que tambien los hay con ese diseño    tanto para cpu y para gabinete



pero bueno este tema es   sobre la helice
seguro en textos de ingenieria aeronautica  o de fisica  deben haber estudiado la helice


----------



## Meta (Oct 15, 2015)

Ese tipo de ventilador es para espacios cerrados tipo ordenador portatil.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Oct 15, 2015)

http://www.ventiladorestecho.com/numero-de-aspas-ventilador.html

http://www.lamparas.tv/rendimiento-ventilador-techo.html


----------



## analogico (Oct 16, 2015)

Meta dijo:


> Ese tipo de ventilador es para espacios cerrados tipo ordenador portatil.



ese  es para desktop 
















y hay mucho mas grandes para servidores 
no encontre foto pero son mucho mas grandes  que los de estas   estas imagenes


----------



## Meta (Oct 16, 2015)

Si, los hay, pero como, parece diseñado para espacios pequeños.

Este si que tiene aspas, ¿tan bien ventilan? Salen caros.






Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Oct 16, 2015)

Meta dijo:


> Si, los hay, pero como, parece diseñado para espacios pequeños.
> 
> Este si que tiene aspas, ¿tan bien ventilan? Salen caros.
> 
> ...


ese no es para uso informatico




pero si esos  son para tamaños "reducidos"





pero existen otros mas grandes mucho mas grandes gigantes

y si los equipos que los usan son caros muy caros


----------



## COSMOS2K (Oct 22, 2015)

Hola:
Aunque estudie mecánica aeronáutica de helicópteros, pero de eso ya hace bastantes años, quizás esos conocimientos me hayan hecho un maniático de los ventiladores y turbinas, aunque estas ultimas me las saltare ahora.

Un ventilador se comporta como el ala de un avión, pero no es del todo igual ya que un ala no gira sobre un eje, por lo que la pala de un ventilador sufre unas presiones en su intrados y depresiones en su extrados, pero son distintas cuanto mas nos alejamos del centro de giro, por ello las hélices de los aviones vemos que no son planas, si no que están como retorcidas, teniendo mas paso cerca de su centro que en los extremos de la pala, esto es porque en el centro se dispone de mas par y menos friccion con el aire y aprovechándose de eso se le da las paso. En el extremo de la pala es casi plano con el fin de que no se produzcan vibraciones, y ya que su velocidad por el diámetro es mayor su paso o angulo es un poco menor con el fin de equalizar las fuerzas y resistencias en la pala. Eso seria el ventilador ideal.
En nuestros casos de los ventiladores de ordenadores o similares hay que fijarse en varias cosas, pero dejar claro que la potencia expresada no la tocaremos ya que unos están mas optimizados que otros dando un rendimiento superior.
Bien, los ventiladores según los vemos a la mayoría no les dice nada, pero espero que esto que escribo por lo menos sirva a alguien. Partiremos siempre de unas RPM fijas para poder hacer cálculos. Imaginemos 2800 RPM. Los ventiladores con palas rectas y planas generaran un flujo X, su ruido será bajo y especialmente tendrán mas flujo por el exterior de su túnel o por el exterior de las palas generando un cono de salida que cada vez es mayor, estos son buenos para meter el aire dentro de la caja del ordenador.
Como el que se muestra en el POST primigenio de este hilo es un ventilador con palas cóncavo/convexas además de estar curvadas hay un intersticio bastante grande entre una pala y la siguiente, siendo estas mas anchas en los extremos, es un ventilador poco ruidoso, generando un flujo de aire que sale primordialmente del centro de la pala, y siendo este bastante direccional, es bueno cuando se utiliza de extractor o bien para dirigir el flujo hacia ciertas partes, el flujo de este ventilador produce muchas mas turbulencias aleatorias que el simple de palas planas.
Con estas dos explicaciones ya que los demás habría que verlos bien vistos como están diseñados y como son sus palas ya podemos hacernos una idea.
Siempre recordando el numero de RPM cuanto mas palas mas ruido es lógica pura, cuanto mas flujo mas ruido, ya que la rigidez de las palas es importantísimo, pues transmiten al flujo de aire sus vibraciones que además se suma al ruido producido por los rozamientos mecánicos y al del propio flujo, por ello cuanto mas rigidas mejor.
Simplemente la depresión por su entrada y la presión de aire en su salida ya producen ruido, si además añadimos el resto de factores pues tendremos un bonito altavoz que además mueve el aire.
Tanto el borde de ataque de las palas como el de salida producen ruido, por lo que es mejor que tenga los justos ni mas ni menos, si os fijais en una de las fotos que habéis puesto hay uno con palas blancas que no pasa la luz a través de ellas o en si están muy juntas pero no solapadas, pues este sea quizás el de mejor rendimiento, ya que necesita menos RPM para dar el mismo caudal que otros del mismo diámetro, estos son muchis¡mo mas precisos en cuanto a metros cúbicos/tiempo.
El secreto de los ventiladores no existe, solo que cada uno es para cosas distintas, pero a la hora de utilizarlos hay que procurar cumplir algunas cosas que yo siempre verifico, la primera es la vibración mecánica por diferencia de masa en las palas y el dono, o bien la excentricidad, yo los suelo contrapesar (soy un maniático de las vibraciones) con unos útiles que me he fabricado, una vez hecho esto notaremos que el flujo de aire ya no produce remolinos y su sonido es continuo y no aleatorio.
Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es si lo utilizamos para dirigir el flujo hacia el calor o vamos a extraer este, en cualquiera de los dos casos hay que dejar un espacio entre el dono central y el radiador ya que por el centro del ventilador no circulara aire, fijaros en los de hace unos años de las CPU que el culo o centro del ventilador estaba pegado a las aletas del radiador de la CPU y cuando se desmontaba para limpieza el cuerpo central o motor del ventilador hacia sombra al flujo de aire estando esta zona del radiador con las aletas limpias por no darle el aire ni el polvo y demás agentes como pelusas y demás, eso siempre ha sido un error pero nadie lo ha reconocido pues se luchaba por miniaturizar el conjunto, a dia de hoy es completamente al revés.
Dicho todo esto tenemos que tener claro que necesitamos, ya que a igual potencia no es lo mismo una turbina de un avión que la hélice de una avioneta.
Por física y lógica yo para cualquier trabajo del ventilador, (siempre sin estar conectado a un conducto) elegiría el Tacens Ventus ya que su respuesta es plana y sobre todo lineal.
Quizas me haya olvidado de alguna cosa, si asi lo considerais haced el comentario oportuno estare encantado de ayudar en lo que pueda.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Oct 26, 2015)

Hola de nuevo:

Y gracias por los "me gusta" se agradecen y por lo menos ves que hay lectores interesados.

Estos dias ando un poco liado con las carreras de motocross, Ya os contare.

En cuanto termine un poco este lio de carreras os pondre unas fotos y un video de como construir un artilugio para contrapesar los ventiladores y turbinas y saber ademas alaveo que tanta energia come al motor, intentare que se vea la direncia en el giro antes y despues de contrapesado, asi como las vibraciones que genera en el flujo de aire.

Saludos.


----------

